# Help finding recipe for House Italian Vinaigrette



## lizaliza (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi guys,

I love the house italian vinaigrette at some italian owned restaurants here in DFW.  I've searched not only here, but even at sites specializing in all things vegetables and dressing without any success.  This vinaigrette looks like tomato sauce with italian dressing and fresh herbs added to it but after trying this, I know there is more to it.  

Do any of you have a recipe for this or know of a possible link that would help me get closer to ending my search?  

I would appreciate your help,
Liza


----------



## kansasgirl (Aug 30, 2004)

*Tomato Vinegarette*

You might like this recipe. It works well with salads, pastas, and with grilled veggies.

Tomato Basil Vinaigrette
1/2 c Tomato juice 
2 tb Olive oil 
1 tb Balsamic vinegar 
1 ts Sugar 
1 ts Dijon mustard
1 garlic clove, chopped
Salt and pepper to taste 
2 tb Basil, chopped fine
2 tb Parmesan, fresh grated 

1.Combine all ingredients except basil and cheese in a blender and process until smooth. Stir in basil and cheese. Chill before using.


----------



## lizaliza (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Kansasgirl,

Thank you so much for your time in reading and responding to the very question that brought me to www.discusscooking.com in my search for this recipe.  I'm excited that your recipe can be used for salads, pasta and grilled veggies because those are all of the things I like to cook.  I have all the ingredients at home but the basil right now.  I'm excited to get to the store and buy it so that I can make your recipe this weekend. 

Thank you so much for your kind response.  I'll let you know how it goes and how I used it.

Have a great day,
Lizzzzza


----------



## linda gayle (Sep 8, 2004)

*italian Dressing*

Thanks for great recipe Kansas ,Can't wait to try .

SONGBIRD


----------

